# Antepsin



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Hi,

My chocolate lab, 'Molly' was diagnosed with a tumour 2 years ago, which is attached to her stomach. It was a very bleak prognosis. She will be 13 at the end of this month, she still has 3 walks a day, can get upstairs and keeps me on my toes with regard to her routine. However, she needs to take 1 antepsin tablet per day (along with other medication) and this is in short supply. The Vet has given me a prescription to see if I can get this anywhere else as they cannot get hold of any at the moment. Does anyone know where I can get hold of this or can anyone help?

Kind regards,

Christine


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this & fingers crossed Molly does well with the meds she's got 

I see what you mean - I wonder why it's so difficult to get hold of 

I tried several sites I get meds from & can't find it anywhere - will have another hunt later when I've a bit more time


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Thank You, fingers crossed! Molly has Zantac for her stomach to counteract the acid caused by the tumour. The Vet said it was half the size of a football and that was two years ago, but you wouldn't know it! She's now on a diet of boiled chicken and rice. I give her green lipped mussel extract and fish oil capsules, oh and she has loxicom for her arthritis but she amazes everyone. She is still beautiful!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Antepsin for Rosie, as she has a tendency to be over acid.

Mine is in medicine form though and is in ready supply from my vet.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dammit, I threw some out last week! Mind you, they were for a 12k size dog and had been sitting about the best part of a decade......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My Sadie was on Antepsin for a while when she was being sick all the time (she was sick every day/night without fail for about 3 months after being spayed, it was a nightmare!) and her vet never said anything about it being hard to get hold of, they seem to have it quite readily available!

Maybe it would be worth ringing around other local vets to see if they have it, or can get it for you?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Indie is on Antepsin and Zitec three times a day to enable her to take NSAID which otherwise upset her stomach.

The Antepsin tablet has been taken out of production, no time scale I believe for when it will be available again and when it is hospitals will be first for stocking up so might be a while before vets can get it again. We are currently giving her Antepsin in liquid form which I hope will continue to be available although she doesn't like it much.


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

HI all,

Molly has taken the liquid form before but my Vet can't get that either, could anyone give me the contact details of a vet I can purchase this from please? I have a prescription.


Kind regards


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

If you have a prescription have you tried a human pharmacy? Antepsin is used under the cascade rather than being a specific veterinary formulation so you should be able to use your prescription in somewhere like boots to pick up more


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Hi,
Yes, tried Boots, they haven't got it and have had trouble getting it.


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I use Antepsin for Rosie, as she has a tendency to be over acid.
> 
> Mine is in medicine form though and is in ready supply from my vet.


Hi,

Could you let me have contact details for your Vet please so I can try and get some Antepsin in liquid form?

Thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck in your search, I've been recommended CV247 for my Lab, although I haven't yet got any in, I also add curcumin into their diet, as this is a natural anti carcinogen. My eldest girl has had five lumps removed, two of which were quite nasty cancers.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Came across a couple of sites selling it for human dispensing

ANTEPSIN Suspension - 250ml 
Buy Antepsin Suspension 1 gram/5 ml | 1 | £0.03 per ml

I've not used either so can't recommend / otherwise

You'd need your vet to write a new prescription for it in liquid form & you'd probably need to check with the retailers that they can dispense on a vet prescription (I know I've tried to get stuff prescribed by my dentist at a chemist that they've not been able to dispense so it's not always straightforward )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Crumbs, our suppliers haven't mentioned anything about Antepsin being in short supply... I will be checking tomorrow.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Crumbs, our suppliers haven't mentioned anything about Antepsin being in short supply... I will be checking tomorrow.


My vet didn't know either until I asked them for my next months supply and warned them I had read on another forum about it being out of production.
They seemed to think the liquid was going to be OK though so will see if we can get another bottle.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

choccymolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you let me have contact details for your Vet please so I can try and get some Antepsin in liquid form?
> 
> Thanks


Sure.

My vets are the Mearley Veterinary Group and they have one practice in Accrington and one in Clitheroe.

The Accrington number is : 01254 231703

The Clitheroe number is : 01200 423763.

I had a bottle for Rosie not long ago and there didn't seem to be any problem.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My vet mentioned Antepsin for Rupert instead of/ as well as Zantac (bloat like episodes and pancreatitis) but said it in the tone of 'well, I would have prescribed Antepsin but I'm not sure what else would do the job as well' 

It was a definite we can't get it from them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just found this statement on the website of Chugai Pharma who make Antepsin

http://www.chugai-pharm.co.uk/client_media/medialibrary/2014/05/CPUKANT0002.pdf

It would appear that no Antepsin in any form will be available before the end of the year unless they come up with alternatives.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone else do something with the same active ingredient- which would appear to be sucralfate.?


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone and to 'Sweety' and 'Lilylass', I have rang my Vet today who is providing another prescription for the liquid version and then I will try the Vets that may still have some. I emailed Chugai Pharm last week who advised that there will be no release of Antepsin for pets until 2015


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The NHS site says it's it's the brand name for Sucralfate, would that be available  I don't understand how they can just stop making a drug for a year or two


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no its such a PITA if you find something that works for them & you can't get it

Hope everyone manages to find some to keep you going long enough to find an alternative


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just bumping this up after a call with my vet.

NHS website says that Antepsin can be used for:

Gastrointestinal bleeding
Gastrointestinal ulcers
Indigestion and excess acid

Sounds like OP is using it for ulcers/prevention of, and I don't have any info to help with that.

My vets wanted it for Rupert with regard to indigestion/excess acid and it causing his stomach to become distended and be at risk of gastric torsion (bloat). They have spoken to a specialist and asked what they are using instead and they have said that they recommend the very basic liquid Gaviscon at a dose of 5ml/10kg bodyweight 2-3 times a day if they are having symptoms.

Obviously *check with your vet* before you give your dog anything.However, in case anyone stumbles on this thread at a later date though I thought I would mention what my vets have said in case it is of any use to anyone.

Rupert is also on Zantac tablets twice daily with food and Pro Texin Pro Fibre Pellets (and Moxxor oil capsules twice daily for his skin condition).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for that. I did wonder about Gaviscon. I'm waiting for my vet to get back to me as our bottle of Antepsin has nearly run out.

Indie takes Antepsin and Zitec as stomach protectors because she is on long term NSAIDs and they have caused previous stomach issues. If we can;t keep her stomach protected and she starts to get symptoms from the NSAIDs I don't know quite what we will do as she will be so lame without them it would be cruel :crying:


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Dylan also takes Antepsin and Zitac for his stomach because he is on long term NSAID's.He tends to have a bleed every now and then :sad:He has been put on a different medication recently and the vet has told me to keep a close eye on him.Must ask him if he has any just incase..


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thanks for that. I did wonder about Gaviscon. I'm waiting for my vet to get back to me as our bottle of Antepsin has nearly run out.
> 
> Indie takes Antepsin and Zitec as stomach protectors because she is on long term NSAIDs and they have caused previous stomach issues. If we can;t keep her stomach protected and she starts to get symptoms from the NSAIDs I don't know quite what we will do as she will be so lame without them it would be cruel :crying:





branwen said:


> Dylan also takes Antepsin and Zitac for his stomach because he is on long term NSAID's.He tends to have a bleed every now and then :sad:He has been put on a different medication recently and the vet has told me to keep a close eye on him.Must ask him if he has any just incase..


Hopefully production will begin again at some point 

Rupert literally only has it for excess stomach acid so hopefully by trying to reduce that he won't have issues. But I know my vet was keen for Antepsin because that would protect his stomach from the excess acid also.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We've now run out of Antepsin for Indie completely. Our vet can't get us any and has not found a suitable alternative. Today when I went in to collect her Zitac they warned me that may be the last lot they can get of that too as there now seems to be a shortage of gastro protectant meds in general. He wasn't sure whether this was a knock on effect of all the people taking antepsin looking at alternatives or whether there is a problem in the production of all gastro protectants. Its a bit worrying as I don't think Indie will be able to take her NSAIDs without some gastro protectants.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no  really hope you can find something else to help


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I find this really perplexing since Antepsin (sucralfate) is used frequently in human meds as well as pet meds. It's also not an expensive drug. Is it just the liquid version you cannot get, or any version? Apparently it also goes under the brandname Carafate; off to have a google and see if any can be found.

This place still seems to have it in stock, and I think it ships to the UK (haven't checked shipping costs though. Sucralfate - 1800PetMeds

Pharmacy-2-you still seem to have generic Sucralfate solution in stock: http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/productdetailpom.aspx?packid=107525 (I've used them before and they're pretty quick delivery)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lizz1155 said:


> I find this really perplexing since Antepsin (sucralfate) is used frequently in human meds as well as pet meds. It's also not an expensive drug. Is it just the liquid version you cannot get, or any version? Apparently it also goes under the brandname Carafate; off to have a google and see if any can be found.


I don't think you can get it for human use either 

There's a manufacturing issue and one of the ingredients isn't available just now

Antepsin (Chugai) Availability suspended for Community Pharmacies due to manufacturing interuption : PSNC Main site


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I don't think you can get it for human use either
> 
> There's a manufacturing issue and one of the ingredients isn't available just now
> 
> Antepsin (Chugai) Availability suspended for Community Pharmacies due to manufacturing interuption : PSNC Main site


Wow. I mean, this is what they stick people on when they have active liver disease, to prevent gastro-intestinal haemorrhaging. It's kinda really useful stuff. :shocked:

But doesn't that still mean that generic versions, and non "Antepsin" branded versions should still be available?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I take omeprazole with my anti inflamm tablets. Omeprazole is also given to horses with stomach problems. I wonder if that would be an option.


----------



## choccymolly (May 10, 2014)

Hi all,

My vet has agreed for me to give Molly Gaviscon. She can have two 2.5 ml doses a day but I am only giving her one at the moment and she seems to be ok (I think).

Thanks all for your support and help.

Choccymolly


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

choccymolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My vet has agreed for me to give Molly Gaviscon. She can have two 2.5 ml doses a day but I am only giving her one at the moment and she seems to be ok (I think).
> 
> ...


I asked about Gaviscon and my vet didn't think it was specific enough. However it may be that we will have to try it as there doesn't seem to be much else.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I take omeprazole with my anti inflamm tablets. Omeprazole is also given to horses with stomach problems. I wonder if that would be an option.


I've just googled, looks a good suggestion.

Omeprazole | Medicine | Patient.co.uk


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Omeprazole - definitely, definitely, definitely. Ask your vet.

With regards to the H2-blocker (Zitac), then Zantac (ranitidine) is an alternative. You can get both Zantac and the generic versions at the supermarket, widely available. Ask your vet.

(IMHO Zitac is a waste of time anyway as it has been shown to have the same affect as a placebo, whereas Zantac DOES work as long as it's used at 5mg/kg and not 2mg/kg. Vets are duty bound to use Zitac first because of the prescribing cascade, such a nonsense. Anyway I've probably spoken out of turn here).

I can confirm that Antepsin is gone... we've got no tablets and just a small amount of the liquid left on the shelf, and our wholesaler is dry. Damn...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I take omeprazole with my anti inflamm tablets. Omeprazole is also given to horses with stomach problems. I wonder if that would be an option.


I've had it before to counter the effects of other meds I was taking, did the job - hope it's an option


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

GoldenShadow said:


> I've just googled, looks a good suggestion.
> 
> Omeprazole | Medicine | Patient.co.uk


At the moment we still have a good stock of Zitac and I've ordered another load hoping to get more while there is still some about. I think Zitac and Omeprazole work in the same way by reducing stomach acid so when the Zitac runs out Omeprazole is an alternative. However the Antepsin works in a different way by protecting the stomach lining IIRC which is why we usually have both drugs.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> Omeprazole - definitely, definitely, definitely. Ask your vet.
> 
> With regards to the H2-blocker (Zitac), then Zantac (ranitidine) is an alternative. You can get both Zantac and the generic versions at the supermarket, widely available. Ask your vet.
> 
> ...


I wondered what Zitac was. My vets never even mentioned it and gave Rupert Zantac from the start! Is the dose you state per day? Rupert gets one morning and one night, so 75mg Ranitidine twice daily and is about 30kgs. Over the day that is 5mg/kg...

Zantac in my store was on offer at £3 for 12 the other week. Own brand (this is Tesco) Ranitidine 75mg (the same ingredient) is £1.30 for 12.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> At the moment we still have a good stock of Zitac and I've ordered another load hoping to get more while there is still some about. I think Zitac and Omeprazole work in the same way by reducing stomach acid so when the Zitac runs out Omeprazole is an alternative. However the Antepsin works in a different way by protecting the stomach lining IIRC which is why we usually have both drugs.


It just mentions about NSAIDs on that link is all, that suggested to me that it did more than just reduce acid. Either way, it seems acid build up can be a problem with ulcers so it can be of some help to some, hopefully


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Omeprazole - definitely, definitely, definitely. Ask your vet.
> 
> With regards to the H2-blocker (Zitac), then Zantac (ranitidine) is an alternative. You can get both Zantac and the generic versions at the supermarket, widely available. Ask your vet.
> 
> ...


My vet is telling me there is a shortage of several of these drugs and he doesn't think we will be able to get Zitac for much longer anyway so I will definately ask about Omeprazole.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> My vet is telling me there is a shortage of several of these drugs and he doesn't think we will be able to get Zitac for much longer anyway so I will definately ask about Omeprazole.


Makes you want to stockpile, doesn't it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

GoldenShadow said:


> It just mentions about NSAIDs on that link is all, that suggested to me that it did more than just reduce acid. Either way, it seems acid build up can be a problem with ulcers so it can be of some help to some, hopefully


Good thinking - will certainly ask my vet about its suitability.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I wondered what Zitac was. My vets never even mentioned it and gave Rupert Zantac from the start! Is the dose you state per day? Rupert gets one morning and one night, so 75mg Ranitidine twice daily and is about 30kgs. Over the day that is 5mg/kg...
> 
> Zantac in my store was on offer at £3 for 12 the other week. Own brand (this is Tesco) Ranitidine 75mg (the same ingredient) is £1.30 for 12.


5mg/kg is per dose, and can be given 2-3 times per day.

For a 30kg dog I would have them on 150mg per dose, but pleeeease don't make any changes without speaking to your vet!

Yep generic ranitidine is usually cheaper and I find that Tesco's own is easier to split in half if needed, compared to actual Zantac which is a funny-shaped tablet. :huh:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cimetidine (Zitac) and ranitidine (Zantac) are H2 receptor blockers.

Stomach acid is secreted by specialised cells in the stomach lining called parietal cells. These are stimulated to produce acid when histamine activates them by binding to H2 receptors on their surface.

The H2 blockers stop histamine binding, thus reducing the production of stomach acid.

As I said, cimetidine has been shown to be about as effective as sterile saline in reducing stomach acid in dogs. So has Zantac given at 2mg/kg (the dose listed in the BSAVA Formulary). It is now recommended by experts that we dose at 5mg/kg, which is what I always do. A third H2 blocker, famotidine (used to be called Pepcid, but now only generic versions available) is also available and is more effective than both Zitac and Zantac.

Now, the thing with H2 blockers is that only Zitac is licensed in dogs. Zantac and famotidine are prescribed 'off-licence' - no official tests have been done into the safety and efficacy of these drugs in dogs, but they have been used for years without issue and side effects are rare. It does mean that vets are technically not allowed to prescribe them as a first-line treatment, because they have to prescribe Zitac first. It is very frustrating and there are ways around it, but you can't really blame your vet for prescribing ineffective treatment under circumstances like these.

Using Zantac when Zitac has been shown to be ineffective, or if Zitac supplies run out, is perfectly reasonable. It is worth noting that H2 blockers tend to work less as time goes on, so after a few weeks of use the experts recommend switching to omeprazole.


As for omeprazole (Losec), it works in a different way. It is a PPI (proton pump inhibitor). This binds directly onto the parietal cells and stops them from secreting acid. It is more effective than H2 blockers, especially when used long-term. A combination of the two can be used if necessary.

Again, omeprazole is not licensed but there are no PPIs licensed for dogs (there are in horses - Gastrogard). So we use the human versions for dogs.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This explains why my vet was so interested to know how Rupert is doing on the Zantac and wants me to call him and update him nearer the end of the two months. Obviously wants to see just how effective long term Zantac is, maybe compared to Zitac. Rupert is on 5mg/kg just split between doses to go with his meals..?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Famotidine in Cat Section for anyone interested:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/313562-famotidine-pepcid.html


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> This explains why my vet was so interested to know how Rupert is doing on the Zantac and wants me to call him and update him nearer the end of the two months. Obviously wants to see just how effective long term Zantac is, maybe compared to Zitac. Rupert is on 5mg/kg just split between doses to go with his meals..?


Yeah, that works out at around 2.5mg/kg per dose, which has been shown to have the same effect as giving a placebo. If it is working, though, not necessarily any need to change.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> Yeah, that works out at around 2.5mg/kg per dose, which has been shown to have the same effect as giving a placebo. If it is working, though, not necessarily any need to change.


What would be the difference with giving him 5mg/kg in the morning only, compared to the 2.5mg/kg twice daily now, if you don't mind my asking? Do you think one lot of 5mg/kg a day would do it, or would I need that twice? He had early stages of bloat and they think his abdomen was distended due to excess acid.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> What would be the difference with giving him 5mg/kg in the morning only, compared to the 2.5mg/kg twice daily now, if you don't mind my asking? Do you think one lot of 5mg/kg a day would do it, or would I need that twice? He had early stages of bloat and they think his abdomen was distended due to excess acid.


Oh bless him.

Once daily dosing may be sufficient. The duration of Zantac's effects in the body is 8-12 hours, so if you needed constant effect you would need to give it at least twice a day.

But not all dogs need it in their system constantly. Some just need it as and when. I take Zantac for my dodgy stomach but not every day. Just as and when I need it. 

Please give your vet a call tomorrow and talk it through with them, I'm really not supposed to comment on doglets I've never seen...  Don't make any changes based on what I've said unless you chat to your vet first.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Tesco Ranitidine is unavailable online. As are other versions I was looking at. Lots of Zantac about though. I wonder if this has anything to do with the lack of Antepsin..?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Tesco Ranitidine is unavailable online. As are other versions I was looking at. Lots of Zantac about though. I wonder if this has anything to do with the lack of Antepsin..?


Ooh I don't know. I haven't noticed any ranitidine shortage at our Tesco, but I haven't needed any for a while.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> Ooh I don't know. I haven't noticed any ranitidine shortage at our Tesco, but I haven't needed any for a while.


It definitely was available online the other day and we don't usually take stuff down for rebranding. My store hasn't got any other than what's on the shelf. Often get health and beauty in on a Friday delivery I will have to have a rummage tomorrow!


----------



## Teyrra Ltd (Sep 30, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Omeprazole - definitely, definitely, definitely. Ask your vet.
> 
> With regards to the H2-blocker (Zitac), then Zantac (ranitidine) is an alternative. You can get both Zantac and the generic versions at the supermarket, widely available. Ask your vet.
> 
> ...


Im just a new member of this forum, I work as the Sales Manager of Teyrra Pharmaceuticals and I hope its not too late to update you on the situation of Antepsin. There is still no Antepsin available in the UK until the end of the year, but we have an alternative with the exact same ingredient that we currently supply to Vets. It maybe worth asking your vet to contact us - www.teyrra.com or calling us on 01276 469 290, we can certainly help with the shortage issues that you have experienced lately and help provide the treatment that your pets have been so desperate for lately.

Thanks
Dhruv


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows whether there is any Antepsin around yet?

Indie has been doing fine just on Zitec but this last week has had a couple of bouts of vomiting and then overnight several episodes of diarrhoea with blood. I've not been able to give her Rimadyl for a couple of days as a result and is starting to look stiff and sore. Might be nothing to do with the NSAIDs, might be something she ate on a walk but I'd like to get her back on both stomach protectors if possible.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert had a funny turn the other week and my vets prescribed Omeprazole. I asked them and they said as far as they know, still no Antepsin. I intend to try and get it for Rupert as soon as it is available.

Sadly the Omeprazole doesn't seem to get on with Rupert


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I think tablets are available


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard '2015' for new supplies. Obviously that's a bit vague, but I shall update as soon as I know anything more.

Little P - have you guys managed to order any?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I've heard '2015' for new supplies. Obviously that's a bit vague, but I shall update as soon as I know anything more.
> 
> Little P - have you guys managed to order any?


I'm not sure - personally I've not but I'm not the only one responsible for wholesale ordering - we have a box of tablets - it's possible that they've been there since I started working there (6 months ago) but I'd have thought they'd have used up the stocks they have before using alternatives.

Just had a thought that I could give NVS a call and see if they are in stock/have a date for stocks but I'm off work until Feb now, typical! Let me know if you want me to get a colleague to give them a ring and report back


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Little P said:


> I'm not sure - personally I've not but I'm not the only one responsible for wholesale ordering - we have a box of tablets - it's possible that they've been there since I started working there (6 months ago) but I'd have thought they'd have used up the stocks they have before using alternatives.
> 
> Just had a thought that I could give NVS a call and see if they are in stock/have a date for stocks but I'm off work until Feb now, typical! Let me know if you want me to get a colleague to give them a ring and report back


Lol! Enjoy your break!  I can give NVS a call after the weekend and see if they have any info.

We have a few tablets left (and literally a few mls suspension) on the shelf from before The Drought.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going to ask my vets on Monday whether they can order any in or not.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Lol! Enjoy your break!  I can give NVS a call after the weekend and see if they have any info.
> 
> We have a few tablets left (and literally a few mls suspension) on the shelf from before The Drought.


What was the reason for the supply issue? Did I dream that it was because they discovered a new use for antepsin in human medicine for quite a common condition? (I have very odd and vivid dreams!)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Little P said:


> What was the reason for the supply issue? Did I dream that it was because they discovered a new use for antepsin in human medicine for quite a common condition? (I have very odd and vivid dreams!)


I think it was/is a manufacturing problem - but I know the feeling. My dreams are mental!


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I realise this is an old thread but I'm looking for Antepsin for Lily, I read there's a shortage till next year. She's already on Omeprazole.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I called a human pharmacy and made some enquiries recently and I don't think even they can get hold of it any more.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

That's not good. Poor lily been vomiting, vet thinks maybe an ulcer caused by pain relief.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Have rang numerous chemists this morning but no joy. No one has any or can get it. How frustrating.


----------



## Yasmin Bond (Mar 21, 2017)

Tigerneko said:


> My Sadie was on Antepsin for a while when she was being sick all the time (she was sick every day/night without fail for about 3 months after being spayed, it was a nightmare!) and her vet never said anything about it being hard to get hold of, they seem to have it quite readily available!
> 
> Maybe it would be worth ringing around other local vets to see if they have it, or can get it for you?


Hi there... did your dog recover eventually? We are in the same position with our little dog Flora after being spayed. She's so unwell and has extreme oesophagitus. We have been told that if she starts this medication tomorrow she should improve quite quickly. Really looking for some hope and good news!


----------



## Eunimcg (Oct 24, 2017)

Yasmin Bond said:


> Hi there... did your dog recover eventually? We are in the same position with our little dog Flora after being spayed. She's so unwell and has extreme oesophagitus. We have been told that if she starts this medication tomorrow she should improve quite quickly. Really looking for some hope and good news!


----------



## Eunimcg (Oct 24, 2017)

Just read your letter my dog is the same after op and has been put on Omeprazol what I wanted to ask is :-has your pets bouts of sickness improved ? Since your letter , I’m at my wits end .


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Yasmin Bond said:


> Hi there... did your dog recover eventually? We are in the same position with our little dog Flora after being spayed. She's so unwell and has extreme oesophagitus. We have been told that if she starts this medication tomorrow she should improve quite quickly. Really looking for some hope and good news!





Eunimcg said:


> Just read your letter my dog is the same after op and has been put on Omeprazol what I wanted to ask is :-has your pets bouts of sickness improved ? Since your letter , I'm at my wits end .


Gosh this is worrying me now, Emma is due to be spayed after her first season & I've never had a problem with my other girls after being spayed, is this something new or something that I have thankfully missed out on with the others??


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh meant to say when Daisy was having tummy problems, my vet said if you ever run out of Antepsin just give Gaviscon ! Worked for us.


----------

